# *Hope*



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

In illness, it breeds wellnessUnder duress, it spreads its wings,......Envelops our hearts in healing Like a comforting shoulder Out of darkness, it brings sustaining lightBorn of faith, of goodness, of Love*Hope*.........................Breathing life into that which seems worse than deathEvie


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Essence..that is beautiful! So full of meaning and truth. Hang on to the words not only in your mind, but your heart as well. I shall do the same


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hope is. Whether we choose to have it is up to us.Thanks Evie.







BQ


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

B.Q...............


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

This link was originally posted on another forum by Vogue, and many of us believe to be calming and helpful in achieving a sense of well-being: http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/stor...b=SpecialEvent2 Evie


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

Rowe... what is most beautiful about life and most effective in healing... is people caring about people.Love you,  Evie


----------

